# Fortis Marine Master



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The Fortis MM is a rare legend. When I first heard of a watch that had a decompression table built into it, I thought the person was mistaken and meant that the watch had a no-decompression limit table on it (as in Citizen et. al. watch bands). No, in fact, this watch has a decompression table on the dial! I haven't sat down to figure out how to use the table just yet, but that is a weekend project to come.










The watch is fairly lightweight for a diver and the outer bezel ("depth in feet") moves per the 2 o'clock crown. Unfortunately, this bezel rattles a bit with motin and shocks, which adds to the lightweight feel of the watch. The dial colors on this watch are well preserved (the photos are cropped and resized, but not touched up), although there are some wear spots that could stand some work. The dial illum is fading, but readable for a few hours. Both crowns turn easily and the power reserve is impressive (1.5 - 2 days) for a vintage watch, indicating recent service. The hour and minute hands are _not_ original, the second hand I'm not sure of. I've seen several styles of second hands on these. The original h/m hands were more Breitling Avenger-style straight batons. The hand illum is as-new. The new hands work for me with this watch, but they were the compromise for finding an MM with good dial colors - most I've seen are fairly bleached out.










This is the older edition, as evidenced by the less conservative numbers on the dial (the newer edition uses a more conservative dive table).

The case is in great shape and 40.5mm without crown, 48mm lug to lug. The movement is 21J Swiss automatic with a hand wind option. I replaced the shocking orange strap it came on with this rubber oyster from Roy - works pretty well I think.










The back has a relatively simple adornement with no information provided. I saw somehwere that the case is rated to 200m, but I question this as the crowns are not screw-downs and, well, that just doesn't seem realistic.










I've only seen a handful for sale in the year or so I've been looking. This is the nicest of the 'old table' dials, any re-edition ('99 I believe) is obviously going to be in better shape. Additional information/comments on this mechanical gadget watch are welcome


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Colin yet another stunner







the crowns have the same cross-hatching as the early Gycines ... I have not seen anyone else use that before.

I love the case back


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very









I'd quite like to see it on the orange strap







but that's just me!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Wait until you see the diver I put the orange on









You'll want to keep those sunglasses handy


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very cool.Great looking watch.I am with PG would love to see it on the orange strap


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

Very unusual and collectable dive watch Colin are there any other similar models about that share the same case and movement do you know?

I agree with you regarding the depth rating they were very economical with the truth in the past hence the number of ruined dials.


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

Fortis rules!!..


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've never seen anything else like the Fortis MM - not even another Fortis, whose sports models seem to center on aviation and space. I do have a Caribbean 1000 with a yellow bezel that has a dive table on it that is very hard to use without loupes. O&W used the standard C1000 case of course.

I'll get some pics on the orange strap then. But you'll have to wait because tomorrow I'm off to Jah-mekya (mon!) for a mate's wedding. I've not yet decided on bringing dive gear as the most of the week is wedding related. If I do, the U/W camera kit will go and there will be another Tropical Getaway topic posted on my return







In fact, I've got a killer idea for an entry in the next photo contest...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Crikey Colin,

Good review (and pics).


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

neil said:


> Very unusual and collectable dive watch Colin are there any other similar models about that share the same case and movement do you know?
> 
> I agree with you regarding the depth rating they were very economical with the truth in the past hence the number of ruined dials.


Neil,

I just ran across an Accutron Deep Sea using a _very _similar case:

Accutron Deep Sea

(note that this while this is a link to a watch seller, I provide it as a reference point for WISs not as a commercial endeavour - moderators delete as needed)

The differences I note are:

*the the crowns do not 'broach' the front of the case

*different case backs - Accutron is keyed, Fortis is polygonal

*movements are different (obviously)

Beyond this, the size is nearly the same, the crowns are signed and non-screw down types. And the depth rating is the same (!). I'll have to get in there and have a look at the movement in the Fortis.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I think I saw some resemblant watches on Joseph's web page but don't remember which brand or model. The Fortis is cool anyway.









BTW Colin, how many Omega SM 300m do you have? At least two if I remember.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The collection is growing, I just bought Foggy's RN SM300. Currently, the Omega Seamaster collection consists of:

SM300 (NOS)

SMP600 (NOS) - leaked during a swim in Jamaica. Functioning, but will need a complete overhaul









Ti SMP

SMP GMT black dial - hands down the attention getter in the family, the SMP600 is a distant second.

SMP GMT white dial - going back to the seller for a new crown

Another SM (?120) in cracking shape which I'm trying to ID - came from Israel and I'm hoping it's not a frankenwatch.

Also, I've got a deposit on an Anniversary SMP model.








Didn't realize it had grown so, will have to get some family photos posted!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It would be impressive to see all your watches Colin.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but in searching around the net I noticed that there are at least 3 Fortis Marine Masters FS in various places. The cross hatching on the crowns is variable, as is the hand set - caveat emptor. And as Neil pointed out above, many damaged dials.

I did find out from several of the listings that the movement is either a 2782, 2783 or 2784 depending on who you read.


----------

